Ask HN: Plenty of large sites down; Reddit.com, GNU.org, Discord, coincidence? - JonathanBouman
======
IloveHN84
Is AWS/Azure/GCE down?

Remember: the cloud is someone's else computer. When it's broken, you cannot
do anything

~~~
nik736
So what? I would rather have Google/Amazon employees on the issue than some
random DevOps dude.

~~~
apple4ever
I wouldn’t. Hire the right person and you have immediate response instead of
waiting or somebody else. A large reason we are not going cloud for our new
infrastructure.

~~~
nik736
And this one person never sleeps and is 24/7 on-call, right?

~~~
geofft
and isn't about to quit once they have a little more money saved up?

------
asdojasdosadsa
I'm not the best at interpreting this map[0] but seems that something is going
on?

[0]
[http://www.digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=0&country=ALL&...](http://www.digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=0&country=ALL&list=0&time=17754&view=map)

~~~
sonofblah
What's the significance of Poland in the output? A tracking thing?

I noticed problems with Reddit earlier, too.

~~~
wildrhythms
Where are you seeing 'Poland in the output'?

>Edit: Nevermind, I see what you mean (on the map). I'd be interested to know
too... maybe PL is a big player in their attack monitoring?

~~~
seba_dos1
I don't think so - when you look at historical data, labels change. Seems like
Poland is simply a significant actor in this particular attack.

------
mrdrozdov
Looks like wunderground.com is down too. If you're wondering, high chance of
thunderstorms this evening in New York, NY.

~~~
slavojastoria
I was wondering, thanks. Rain has been wild recently

------
CPUstring
Whatever is happening, it got me out of bed instead of browsing endlessly

------
JonathanBouman
[https://status.discordapp.com](https://status.discordapp.com) states that
Discord identified and resolved the problem.

------
noobermin
I suppose I came late because only gnu.org is down of those mentioned.

------
gjvc
defcon week

~~~
fibers
But why gnu? They seem like a static site that can only be taken down by
simple ddos?

~~~
aviau
Why does the fact that the site is static make it easier to take down by a
simple ddos?

I have a static website at
[https://alexandreviau.net/](https://alexandreviau.net/). It sits behind AWS
CloudFront. Good luck taking it down.

~~~
wild_preference
It will DDoS your wallet with CloudFront charges which is even worse.

They just need to hit you over a longer time scale and avoid making obvious
peaks so that you can’t ask for the DDoS refund.

------
DmenshunlAnlsis
Reddit is up as of this writing, although GNU.org is down.

~~~
JonathanBouman
Pretty unstable here, it loads but all the user specific pages return 'error
code: 503'

~~~
digi_owl
And their status page shows all green...

[https://reddit.statuspage.io/](https://reddit.statuspage.io/)

~~~
nolok
Although I like the concept at this point status pages are very disappointing
to me, between those that stay green when everything is failing because
they're not updated properly, those that stay green because "it was a
localized partial failure only" even though the whole thing breaks (hi aws !),
... Sure some are reliable, but enough aren't that it feels like you can't
trust them.

You can't look at the status page and believe what it says, so you go and ask
people anyway (on irc, reddit, hnews, whatever community you like). Meaning
that page might as well not have existed.

~~~
RileyJames
Couldn’t agree more. I pushed for one to be implemented at my last job (api)
as I felt it was ridiculous that we didn’t have a means to communicate
downtime, outages, issues.

Initially the status page worked. But as more and more people subscribed to
it, it became a bigger issue, to issue an alert.

And unfortunately an issue couldn’t be raised only to those it was relevant
for.

All this lead to was, not updating the status page and thus it becoming a
useless tool to determine if an issue was occurring.

Back to Twitter...

I feel the product needs a lot work in practice, and possibly in
implementation and training.

~~~
nolok
Ah, sadly I believe your personal experience is very common.

It's insane really; a company puts out a status page to say to their customers
"you can trust and rely on us through that dedicated medium to know our
status", and if the customers in question buy into the proposition and use it
the very first thing that company does is make it so you cannot trust and rely
on them through that dedicated medium. Succedding is what causes it to
ultimately fail.

Status page should have stayed as undocumented features for "the little guys"
behind the scene to communicate and never get into the open world where PR and
marketing and decision makers can roam.

------
thiscatis
Turkey?

~~~
batuhanicoz
I don't understand the relation/reference.

I'm Turkish and have been watching the news but I don't see any reason why
someone correlates large websites being down with Turkey. With no explanation
too.

Can you elaborate please? This is an honest question and I would like to know
if my government is hacking foreign sites in retaliation for sanctions.

~~~
thiscatis
Well Trump obliterated any chance of a decent lira value for the next years
with his tweets and sanctions.

~~~
terminalcommand
Why would you think that Turkey would retaliate against Trump's tweets by
taking down reddit and GNU.org? I don't think that the Turkish government has
nearly enough technical knowledge to pull of something like that. That is the
problem with Turkey right now, it seems to me that the government doesn't want
to work with qualified people.

~~~
batuhanicoz
Honestly, I wouldn't dismiss the technical capabilities of the Turkish
government.

------
based2
[https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-01639/74/CVE-2018-5740%3A-A-
fl...](https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-01639/74/CVE-2018-5740%3A-A-flaw-in-the-
deny-answer-aliases-feature-can-cause-an-INSIST-assertion-failure-in-
named.html)

~~~
Twirrim
What evidence do you have to support this claim?

I could sit here and just pull out random CVEs too, with as much validity.

